# What is the Best Age to Get Married?



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

i think if you have to do it, the older the better. that way you know yourself, and what you want a little more. however, every situation is different.

though i voted NEVER. i like to be happy. ^_^


----------



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

Revenant said:


> I voted 31+, as the human brain doesn't finish it's development until 24-27, and I am of the opinion that it isn't until after that time that _most_ of us find what we truly want to do in life. Because our true goals/ambitions must be part of our spouse's life, there is direct and very important correlation there.


well said. i agree. =)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Whilst I don't really consider marriage to be of any importance in today's society, I voted that the best time - if there had to be a time - would be the thirties.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Between 26 and 30 is ideal. 28 is the perfect age, imo.


----------



## TheOffspring (Jan 3, 2014)

27. Then have kids if you want to at 28/29.

But marriage feels like something society just enforces on people, so even better: Don't.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Voted NEVER because 50+ wasn't an option.

For many, it depends. For me, 50+ or never.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

TheOffspring said:


> But marriage feels like something society just enforces on people, so even better: Don't.


I agree, if you don't want to get married, then don't. Society shouldn't look down on people who choose not to be married. It's their life, so why should anyone else care?

For me, however, I'm still undecided about whether I want to get married or not. But if I do, I know I would want to be at an age in between ages 26 and 30.


----------



## TheOffspring (Jan 3, 2014)

Violator Rose said:


> I agree, if you don't want to get married, then don't. Society shouldn't look down on people who choose not to be married. It's their life, so why should anyone else care?
> 
> For me, however, I'm still undecided about whether I want to get married or not. But if I do, I know I would want to be at an age in between ages 26 and 30.


Yeah, 28-ish seems like to a good age to settle in general i think. Get all the childish goofiness out of your system and be able to raise children of your own. :kitteh: Not that everyone should have children.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Definitely 30's... Myself and most of my friends got married in their 20's. Almost everyone got divorced. In my opinion your not stable enough in your 20's to get married, your in college/university, then you leave and your just starting a career. A lot of stress during these times, you need time to figure out who you are and what you want in life and have some time to relax and have some fun before you tie the knot.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think late 20s is good if you want kids. But it also depends on the person in question. Me, I don't want to get married right now and I'm 23. I want to be married by 35 but I have plenty of time to find someone until then.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

20-30, pretty much, for men 25-35. But if there's love, it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

anytime when every other aspect of your life is stable (financially and career wise).


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

ENTP...never! I guess whatever age you knock someone up/get knocked-up, if you plan on raising children together (it seems to make that a little easier if you're married). I'm 38 now, I _may_ get married in the future, if there's a good economic reason for it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

SeñorTaco said:


> anytime when every other aspect of your life is stable (financially and career wise).


Pretty much this. When all the other things are in order, work on a stable marriage and provide for a family.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

A personal decision and I have no expertise to advise - far from it.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

CCCXXIX said:


> In your opinion, just out of curiosity...


Statistically speaking you're best off waiting until you are over 25. According to the CDC if you first get married when you are 25 or older, you have a 73% chance of your marriage surviving at least 15 years. Compare that to only a 46% chance of your marriage surviving at least 15 years if you get married when you are under 20.

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhsr/nhsr049.pdf

I first got married at 18. I was divorced 15 years later, so guess I helped contribute to those statistics. On one hand I regret getting married so young, but on the other hand I don't really regret it that much as I got three beautiful girls out of my first marriage and also learned a lot. So I don't know if there is really any right way to do it. 

Being in a good place financially and emotionally before starting a relationship is always a good idea, no one wants a leach as a partner. That being said, I do think that waiting too long is a bad idea as well because you'll miss the best ages for having and raising children (assuming you want that), plus if you're too set in your ways it's going to be harder to invite someone else in to your life without a ton of conflict.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

CCCXXIX said:


> In your opinion, just out of curiosity...


Where I live the average age for the first marriage is around 34 for men and 31 for women. 
The average age for the first child is someting like 32 for men and 29 for women.

I suppose that people want to be somewhat established in life and in their relation before they want to have kids and then get married. 

I think I will have my first child when I'm 30 and married some years after.


----------



## Tauke (Feb 10, 2014)

Eos_Machai said:


> Where I live the average age for the first marriage is around 34 for men and 31 for women.
> The average age for the first child is someting like 32 for men and 29 for women.


Where do you live if I may ask? Those are very high ages.


On-topic: I believe around 25 is the best age. That way you have enough time to have kids. With time the womb of the woman and the sperm of the man deteriorate, resulting in a higher chance of children with (severe) genetic defects.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Eos_Machai said:


> Where I live the average age for the first marriage is around 34 for men and 31 for women.
> The average age for the first child is someting like 32 for men and 29 for women.
> 
> I suppose that people want to be somewhat established in life and in their relation before they want to have kids and then get married.
> ...


Raising kids with two committed parents is hard enough, planning to do it without a commitment is a mistake in my opinion. I've been a single dad and know a lot of single moms, there are a lot of challenges that you never expect. Good luck trying to date with a young child as well, that adds a whole new level of complexity to it. Just trying to save you some grief, but good luck in any case.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Tauke said:


> Where do you live if I may ask? Those are very high ages.


Sweden. I think it's pretty much the same in Norway, Denmark and Finland as well.






bluekitdon said:


> Raising kids with two committed parents is hard enough, planning to do it without a commitment is a mistake in my opinion. I've been a single dad and know a lot of single moms, there are a lot of challenges that you never expect. Good luck trying to date with a young child as well, that adds a whole new level of complexity to it. Just trying to save you some grief, but good luck in any case.


I think it's easier to be a single parent in Sweden than in the United States, but yeah it's still hard.

But I _do_ have a committed relationship that I know will last until I die, but marriage still feels like a thing for the future. And I'm sure it's quite typical here that you are already "married in practise" many years before you go through the ceremony - if you chose to at all.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

And the point of marriage is?10


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

It depends on how long you have known the other person. If you meet them at age 24, I would probably wait at least a few years before deciding to marry them.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Some are ready young, some never are. I wasn't ready at 27 & married the wrong person. Tried again at 42 & we were so set in our ways it took 3 years to learn to compromise peacefully. For me 30 something would have worked best.


----------

